

Microsoft must release email data held on Dublin server to US court - wolfwyrd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27191500

======
wolfwyrd
With the ruling in and MS being forced to release data from a server on
foreign soil, what does this mean for other providers? Anybody offer up a good
replacement for AWS/S3 or Google Cloud that isn't run by a US company?

~~~
mhw
[http://brightbox.com/](http://brightbox.com/)

------
davidgerard
If they supply the information, _will the EU prosecute?_

